# Windows 2003 Server Zugriff über UNC langsam



## StefanLausL (26. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ein Programm greift auf lokale Ordner über den UNC Pfad zu.
Dabei ist der Zugriff extrem langsam. Es werden nur Dateien
von einem lokalen Ordner in einen anderen lokalen Ordner kopiert.
Wird Quelle und Ziel als lokaler Pfad angegeben also D:\.......
funktioniert alles ganz klasse. Wird der Pfad als UNC angegeben \\SERVER\Ordner....
so wird 1 Datei mit weniger als 100kb in 1 Minute kopiert..

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt oder wie ich das Problem eingrenzen könnte ?


----------

